# "Toad" Stabber



## NeilYeag (Nov 7, 2018)

My Dad had a knife similar to this when I was a kid. Short OAL, thick blade and chunky handle. This one About 7" OAL, 1095 steel .25", light acid wash finish, black micarta scales, red and white G10 liners with nickel silver accents. This one is a gift for a man in my village that supplies the Guest of Honor to pig roasts (my apology to any Veggies out there). So I guess it might be stabbing something else in this life time. :)

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Tony (Nov 7, 2018)

Nice blade Neil! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 7, 2018)

Cool knife! Love that skull bead....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Nov 7, 2018)

Beautiful work on both knife and sheath. I know just a little bit about tooling leather, enough to say that had some time in it, in addition to the work on the knife. Very nice!


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 7, 2018)

So very cool. Lots of detail went into both the knife and the sheath. Does the yellow thread area relate to the yellow pin on the knife. How about a spine view?


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 7, 2018)

Oh! love the stingray also


----------



## NeilYeag (Nov 7, 2018)

barry richardson said:


> Cool knife! Love that skull bead....



Got to tell you a great story on these beads. I am not particularly into skulls, but I though this pattern was cool so I bought some. Built a knife not so Long ago and stupid me I did not ask and went ahead and put one on. Shipped the knife and the customer had a freak out, sent it back immediately because....... I must be a devil worshiper and this knife had a devil symbol on it! OK I did not know......

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## NeilYeag (Nov 7, 2018)

TimR said:


> Beautiful work on both knife and sheath. I know just a little bit about tooling leather, enough to say that had some time in it, in addition to the work on the knife. Very nice!



Just wanted to do something different with the sheath so I tooled the basket weave pattern. This is done with stamps so it goes fairly quickly just need to keep somewhat lined up.


----------



## NeilYeag (Nov 7, 2018)

Wildthings said:


> So very cool. Lots of detail went into both the knife and the sheath. Does the yellow thread area relate to the yellow pin on the knife. How about a spine view?



The other thread is just a much heavier nylon thread I use at the top of the sheath into the gusset in that area for extra strength. Overkill but it just has become my style to do so. A not so great pic of the spine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## milkbaby (Nov 8, 2018)

Sweet knife and the sheath is great too!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Strider (Nov 10, 2018)

What is the pin supposed to be? I like it :)


----------



## NeilYeag (Nov 11, 2018)

Strider said:


> What is the pin supposed to be? I like it :)



Just a mosaic pin with black epoxy. Piece of angle brass, a piece of round brass and a couple of pieces of titanium round. Just a random pattern I made.


----------

